# [EVDL] EVLN: Mechanism behind capacitor's hi-speed energy storage discovered



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Imagine an electric vehicle
that can accelerate from zero to 60 miles per hour at the same rate
as a gasoline-powered sports car. There are no batteries that can
power that type of acceleration because they release their energy
too slowly.

Uh What ????



> brucedp5 <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> >
> > New Polymer Could Increase Capacitor Storage And Discharge Rates
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

> On 26 Feb 2012 at 17:57, brucedp5 wrote:
> 
> > Imagine an electric vehicle that can accelerate from zero to 60 miles
> > per hour at the same rate as a gasoline-powered sports car. There are
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Wasn't the white zombie doing that on lead acids back like 10 years ago?



> EVDL Administrator <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > On 26 Feb 2012 at 17:57, brucedp5 wrote:
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Astonishing that both the researcher and the article author hold the same
misconception, especially in light of the very widespread understanding in
the general public (let alone among EV enthusiasts) that the Tesla is
extremely quick. One would hope that an ivory tower might provide a better
view what's happening than living under a rock does. 



-----
Think Big.
Drive Small. 
--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Mechanism-behind-capacitor-s-hi-speed-energy-storage-discovered-tp4423413p4426384.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

If they plan on commercializing their invention, they would do well to keep
current on what is already out there that could compete, and it's costs and
drawbacks.

That was one of the big reasons Solyndra Solar went under... they banked on
their technology being cheaper than standard silicon solar panels... when
standard silicon solar panels kept dropping in price till they were half
the cost as Solyndra... they couldn't sell their product any more. If
they'd asked me three years ago, I would have said that this was a
danger... but they apparently didn't ask anyone in the solar industry. I
wonder how many of these people inventing things for the electric car
industry are actively involved in said industry either...

Z



> Ken Fry <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Astonishing that both the researcher and the article author hold the same
> > misconception, especially in light of the very widespread understanding in
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I'm surprised nobody caught the over unity claim....., I can forgive
the author for being uninformed about EV performance.

...atoms to switch phases, and you don't get out much
more energy than you put into the system."
...
which means that you get a large amount of energy out of
the system at very little cost in terms of what you need to put into
it. ......







On Sun, Feb 26, 2012 at 10:08 PM, EVDL Administrator <[email protected]> wrot=
e:


> > On 26 Feb 2012 at 17:57, brucedp5 wrote:
> >
> >> Imagine an electric vehicle that can accelerate from zero to 60 miles
> >> per hour at the same rate as a gasoline-powered sports car. There are
> ...


----------

